# 82 Quantum Seatbelts



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Just found out that seatbelts from an 89 Jetta fit right into my 82 Quantum Coupe. I was going to fail inspection for the seatbelts since the seats from my 84 Audi that I swapped in had different latches. So I swapped in the front belts from my long parted 89 Jetta GLI and they fit perfectly. Who'd have thought? Anyway, they're only in long enough to get inspected and when the build happens, there'll be Momo harnesses installed anyway. Now I just have to rig up some better turn signals and I'm golden.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The Audi latches bolt up to the Q seat bases just fine


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

But the Audi latches don't fit the Q belt. I got rid of the old Q seat bases with the latches attached. The Q belt 'tab' was wider and the hole in the middle was too far up. I tried grinding it down (in hindsight not a good idea) but nothing doing. Should have just elongated the hole in the center. Either way, it all worked out and I have nicer, newer belts without the frayed edges. I still don't have the QSW back from the shop and I'm afraid I'm going to have to lay down the law. Never a fun thing to have to go make demands at a shop you usually trust.....


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice find! I need to replace the belts in mine, they don't lock, they don't tension, and they're just generally worn out.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

The shoulder pulley is a bit different, but it works.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_The shoulder pulley is a bit different, but it works.

So a complete set-up for an '89 Jetta would work in the '82 coupe? That'd be good.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

I didn't mess with the rears as mine are fine and the rear seat will be coming out during the build anyway...
Oh, and the b-pillar trim has 2 screws at the bottom, one mid way up, and then a plastic clip at the top that you have to pull the whole trim piece downward to get it out. Expect at least one of the bottom plastic spacers the screws run through to be separated from the panel. Hot glue works wonders to get those back on. I'll snap a pic tonight or tomorrow.


_Modified by JohnBarleyCorn at 2:47 PM 12-22-2009_


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

I was just talking about a complete set for the front, belt and clip. Thanks!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

I have 7 Qs worth of seat belt systems!


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_I have 7 Qs worth of seat belt systems!

I have a hard time believing you only have 7


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Well 7 QSW and my 1982 QW that I bought for $150 in 1994 with 110k


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

You need more. You always will need more.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_You need more. You always will need more.


_I_ need more...


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbinepowered)*

OK ok ok. We ALL need more.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_OK ok ok. We ALL need more.

Indeed. Starting with me.


----------

